
Apple Ranks Highest in Overall Satisfaction Among Wireless Router Manufacturers - todd8
http://www.jdpower.com/press-releases/jd-power-2016-wireless-router-satisfaction-report
======
todd8
Note that just one week ago, Bloomberg reported that Apple is abandoning
development of wireless routers:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-21/apple-
sai...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-21/apple-said-to-
abandon-development-of-wireless-routers-ivs0ssec)

